# Chilly Time For Bass Fishing??



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

At what water temps should I not bother fishing for Greenies and Bronzies? Starting to get a lot colder now and I am new to bass fishing. I would hate to waste my time when its 25-30 degrees out there. Thx!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont stop fishing for smallies all winter..unless the flowing water freezes up.
I went 2 yrs. with a smallie every month, it can be done for sure.

Jan. is usually the coldest month for me..but as long as the ice doesnt form,i'll be catchin.

Good luck, 
Scott


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.smallmouthquest.com/smallmouth_bass_quest.htm

Check this article out, I'm going fishing!
29 degrees out, water probably low 50s to high 40s, just right!
 
LMR here I come.
Jeff


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I have to agree. Mostly I fish throughout the winter because I am an addicted fool, but I too catch fish as long as the water isn't solid. I'll throw slow presentations for smallies all winter, and I am not opposed to chucking a few things for largemouth occasionally. Like a Rattle Trap.


Good Luck, 


WAR


----------

